

Spirit - Set your Tweets to disappear with a simple hashtag - decklin
http://twitterspirit.com/

======
ChrisArchitect
this is great, lots of uses...contests...exclusives... snapchat like
capabilities....

~~~
ChrisArchitect
of course, at the rate that things get spidered and indexed elsewhere, the
likelihood that something 'disappears' isn't that good....

